# Chevy Volt Named 2011 Green Car of the Year



## Guest (Nov 21, 2010)

How can it be a green car when it's not even being sold yet? More PR CRAP.


----------



## eco steve (Aug 3, 2009)

So it's not 2011, no masses have driven the car who bought it and chimed in about their experiances. I think I would feel better awarding a 2011 winner at the end of the year and see how the Nissan Leaf and others perform.


----------



## Jason Lattimer (Dec 27, 2008)

I think it is basically an award for the best PR campaign for a new model.

And I'm sick of hearing about how it is an Electric Car. All the adds I see say it is a new kind of electric car. Total and complete BS. All it is, is a new hybrid. And not even a series hybrid at that, its a parallel.


----------



## david85 (Nov 12, 2007)

I heard a canadian reporter the other night refer to as - and I quote "an all electric car". It was mainly a story about the wonderful bounce back from bankruptcy and the IPO.

*face palm*


----------



## Guest (Nov 21, 2010)

Tis amazing how they have to buy the award for a vehicle that is not available as yet. I agree, Car of the year should be given from public feedback for vehicles driven for at minimum of one year and not some PR crap or mule car for some company. It should only be given by public feed back and only from those who actually have driven it for the entire year. Otherwise it is just bogus bull crap.


----------



## DIYguy (Sep 18, 2008)

Jason Lattimer said:


> I think it is basically an award for the best PR campaign for a new model.
> 
> And I'm sick of hearing about how it is an Electric Car. All the adds I see say it is a new kind of electric car. Total and complete BS. All it is, is a new hybrid. And not even a series hybrid at that, its a parallel.


Really? I thought it was a series hybrid?????


----------



## Jason Lattimer (Dec 27, 2008)

DIYguy said:


> Really? I thought it was a series hybrid?????


No its not. Thats what I thought. They payed careful attention to making sure we wouldn't find out about the fancy planetary gear set that connects the engine to the rest of the drive train. As I have heard it, it comes on at higher freeway speeds to take the load off the electric motor.


----------



## PhantomPholly (Aug 20, 2008)

Alas, don't despair. All kinds of awards get given away for nothing in the way of accomplishment - tis the way of the world...


----------



## DIYguy (Sep 18, 2008)

Jason Lattimer said:


> No its not. Thats what I thought. They payed careful attention to making sure we wouldn't find out about the fancy planetary gear set that connects the engine to the rest of the drive train. As I have heard it, it comes on at higher freeway speeds to take the load off the electric motor.


What a load of crap! Man... not that I followed it or anything...but the hyp was all about being series..... bunch of crap...


----------



## david85 (Nov 12, 2007)

DIYguy said:


> Really? I thought it was a series hybrid?????


Even when the concept still called for a series hybrid configuration with a full time decoupled ICE crankshaft, GM was going through great pains to train automotive journalists into calling it a "range extended electric vehicle". Of course this is the same company that sent out a memo to management asking them to drop the casual term "chevy" and use the more proper "chevrolet". I think they live in a glass palace.

And just think guys - WE are paying them.


----------



## ricksmol (Jul 7, 2008)

Hope and Change! The mantra works.

All you have to do is promise hope and change and you get the Nobel Peace prize and the Green car of the year award.

We live in a world where facts can no longer be distinguished from fantasies.

Woe is us!


----------

